# المنتديات الأردنية > شؤون برلمانية >  السيرة الذاتية لوزراء حكومة سمير الرفاعي

## معاذ ملحم

السيرة الذاتية لوزراء حكومة سمير الرفاعي




*نائب رئيس الوزراء - الدكتور رجائي المعشر*


ولد في عمان 1944 ،وحاصل على دكتوراة ادارة اعمال من جامعة ايلينوير في امريكا 
وشغل المناصب التالية 
- مدير دائرة في الجمعية العلمية الملكية - 1976وزير الاقتصاد الوطني - 1976وزير الصناعة والتجارة مرتين - مدير عام في عدة شركات خاصة - 1988 وزير تموين وصناعة - عضو مجلس الاعيان 
ويحمل المعشر وسام الكوكب من الدرجة الاولى وثلاثة اوسمة رفيعة من الصين الوطنية (تايوان) واليابان والنمسا 



*الداخلية - نايف القاضي*
ولد في حوشا 1944 وحصل على البكالوريوس في العلوم السياسية من جامعة بغداد 1969 و شغل منصب وزيرا للداخلية في حكومة عبد الرؤوف الروابدة عام 1999 وعمل في وزارة الخارجية قائما بالأعمال وقنصلا وعين نائبا للمندوب الدائم لدى جامعة الدول العربية في تونس 1980 وعين سفيرا للأردن في قطر 1989 وعضو وفد مفاوضات السلام الاردنية الإسرائيلية وسفير للأردن لدى القاهرة 1993وعضو مجلس الأعيان 1997 



*الخارجية - ناصر جودة*
ولد في عمان ودرس المرحلتين الابتدائية والإعدادية ثم انتقل إلى بريطانيا حيث أكمل المرحلة الثانوية من دراسته ، وأكمل دراسته الجامعية في جورج تاون الأمريكية .
عمل في بداية حياته العملية بين عامي 1985 و 1992 في الديوان الملكي الهاشمي العامر في المكتب الصحفي لجلالة المغفور له جلالة الملك حسين ثم كسكرتير خاص لسمو لي العهد .
عين وزيرا للإعلام وناطقا رسميا باسم الحكومة عام 1998 ثم عمل في القطاع الخاص بعد استقالة الحكومة 1999 . وفي عام2005 عاد إلى العمل العام عندما عين ناطقا رسميا باسم الحكومة ومن ثم وزير للدولة لشؤون الإعلام والاتصال و وزير للخارجية 2009.



*التعليم العالي :- الدكتور وليد المعاني*
ولد في الكرك، عام 1946، متزوج وله أربعة أبناء ( ولدين وبنتين)، حاصل على بكالوريوس الطب والجراحة (مرتبة الشرف الثانية ) 1969 ودبلوم الجراحة العامة 1970 من مصر.
حاصل الدكتور المعاني على وسام الكوكب الأردني من الدرجة الأولي وعلى عدة ميداليات تفوق من جامعات الاسكندرية، وهو عضو زمالة ايزنهاور، الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، 1983 



*الاوقاف - الدكتور عبدالسلام العبادي* 
من مواليد عمان - في 10/3/1943م.
حصل على الدكتوراه في الفقه المقارن بمرتبة الشرف الأولى من كلية الشريعة والقانون جامعة الأزهر سنة 1972م.
عمل معلما في المدارس الثانوية وموجها للوعظ والإرشاد في وزارة الأوقاف وعضو هيئة تدريس في الجامعة الأردنية وتولى فيها رئاسة قسم الفقه والتشريع وعمادة شؤون الطلبة سنة 1978 .
عين وزيرا للأوقاف من 1993م-2001م. 7. وعمل في المجال الخيري التطوعي أمينا عاما للهيئة الخيرية الأردنية الهاشمية ورئيسا للجنتها التنفيذية متطوعا من 1990م حتى سنة 2008م 



*وزير دولة - توفيق كريشان*
-ولد في مدينة معان عام 1947، حصل على درجة البكالوريوس في المحاسبة و إدارة الأعمال من جامعة بيروت العربية . عمل رئيسا لقسم المحاسبة في مصفاة البترول الأردنية، ثم قرر الترشح للانتخابات النيابية عام 
1993، ليصبح عضوا في مجلس النواب وتولى منصب وزير الشؤون البلدية والقروية 
والبيئة عام 1996 لأول مرة، و إستلم هذه الوزارة أربع مرات بعدها.
كما تولى منصب وزير الشؤون البرلمانية مرتين . وكان عضوا في مجلس الأعيان الأردني لثلاث مرات، 1997. 2001 و 2003 .
وللمرة الثانية قرر خوض الانتخابات عام 2007 ليصبح نائبا للمرة الثانية.



*وزير المالية - محمد ابو حمور* 
ولد في السلط عام 1961 حاصل على دكتوراة اقتصاد / مالية عامة من جامعة surrey في بريطانيا 1997 و ماجستير اقتصاد من الجامعة الاردنية 1989 و و بكالوريوس اقتصاد جامعة اليرموك 1984 عمل في الهيئة التنفيذية للتخاصية ومن 2000-2003 امينا عاما لوزارة المالية - 1998- 2000مستشار لوزير المالية ورئيس وحدة الرقابة المالية ونائب لرئيس لجنة تقييم الوضع الاقتصادي والمالي والنقدي وشغل منصب وزير المالية .
وهو متزوج وله اربعة اطفال 



*وزير دولة لشؤون الإعلام - الدكتور نبيل الشريف* 
شغل منصب وزير الاعلام عام 2003 ودخل وزيرالدولة لشؤون الإعلام والاتصال في التعديل الذي أجري على حكومة المهندس نادر الذهبي المستقيلة، وعمل سفيرا للاردن بالمملكة المغربية ورئيس مجلس ادارة معهد الاعلام الأردني 2007 وسفيرا معتمدا وغير مقيم للمملكة بموريتانيا ورئيس تحرير الدستور .
درس في قسمي اللغة الانجليزية في جامعة اليرموك والجامعة الاردنية (1982-1993). وعضو مجلس امناء المنتدى العربي للبيئة والتنمية.
حاصل على الدكتوراة في آداب اللغة الانجليزية جامعة إنديانا الاميركية وماجستير في آداب اللغة الانجليزية جامعة إنديانا الاميركية. و بكالوريس آداب اللغة الانجليزية من جامعة الكويت .



*الطاقة - خالد الايراني*
ولد عام 1964 
وحاصل على بكالوريوس زراعة تخصص تربة ،الجامعة الاردنية 1986 .
و ماجستير في استعمالات الاراضي الجافة ،الجامعة الاردنية 1989 .
وشغل منصب وزيــــر البيئــــة والمديـــر العـــام للجمعيـــة العلميـــة الملكية لحمايـــة الطبيعــــة ومديـــر دائـــرة الاراضي المحمية و مساعد ابحاث فــي الجامعة الاردنية 



*وزيرة السياحة والاثار - مها الخطيب* 
حاصلة على ماجستير في الادارة العامة من الجامعة الأمريكية في بيروت متزوجة ولها ولدان وبنت.
عملت من 2000 إلى 2007 مديرة مؤسسة نهر الاردن ومن عام 2006 مستشارة لجلالة الملكة رانيا العبدالله. مديرة برنامج اصلاح القطاع العام الذي كان موجودا انذاك في وزارة التنمية الإدارية. - ومن عام1993 -1998 مديرة البرنامج الوطني لصندوق الأمم المتحدة لتنمية المرأه ( اليونسف). - من عام 1990 -1993 مديرة برنامج تنمية المرأه في وكالة التعاون الدولي الإنمائي. - ومن عام 1985 - 1990 عملت في دائرة التخطيط الإقليمي مسؤولة عن وحدة القطاع الخاص والتخاصية في وزارة التخطيط.



*التنمية الاجتماعية -هالة لطوف* 
- شغلت عدة مناصب حكومية بالإضافة إلى مناصب أخرى في المؤسسات الدولية. كما عملت مديرا لمكتب جلالة الملكة رانيا البعدالله في عام 2007.
مستشارة لرئيس الوزراء في مجال الأداء الحكومي 
و أمينة عامة لوزارة التنمية الإدارية 
و أمينة عامة لوزارة التخطيط والتعاون الدولي 
ونائبة محافظ الأردن لدى مجموعة البنك الدولي 
- حصلت على درجة الماجستير في المحاسبة والمالية الدولية من (London School of Economic and Political Science) في عام 1990، ودرجة البكالوريوس في الاقتصاد والإحصاءات التطبيقية بامتياز من الجامعة الأردنية.
شغلت منصب وزيرة التنمية الاجتماعية في حكومة نادر الذهبي المستقيلة.



*الصناعة - عامر الحديدي* 
ولد في عمان- 1968 وهو متزوج ولديه بنتان.
حاصل على بكالوريوس هندسة ميكانيكية من اميركا 
وعمل مديرا للصناعية في وزارة الصناعة والتجارة و المدير التنفيذي لادارة تطوير القطاع العام 
و امينا عاما لوزارة النقل 
-ووزيرا للصناعة والتجارة 



*النقل : علاء البطاينه*
ولد في عمان 
وحاصل على ماجستير في نظم المعلومات الادارية 
وبكالوريوس هندسه كهربائية 
وشغل منصب وزير الاشغال العامة والاسكان 
و وزير النقل 
و امين عام وزارة النقل 
و مدير الجمارك الاردنية 
ويحمل وسام الاستقلال من الدرجة الاولى 
ووسام الصليب الاعظم لاورانج - ناسو ( مملكة هولندا) 



*وزير العدل - ايمن عودة* 
ولد في ليبيا -1961 
ويحمل درجة البكالوريوس في الحقوق من الجامعة الاردنية.
و ماجستير قانون من جامعة ميامي في الولايات المتحدة.
وكان عضوا في محكمة الاستثمار العربية / جامعة الدول العربية القاهرة 
و عضو في هيئة  كلنا الاردن 
وزيرا للعدل في حكومة المهندس نادر الذهبي.



*الصحة : الدكتور نايف الفايز*
ولد في بلدة اللبن عام 1947 -و يحمل درجة الدكتوراه في الطب من جامعة دمشق عام 1978 و درجة الدكتوراه في جراحة الدماغ والأعصاب من جامعة كولون ومنستر في ألمانيا الغربية في عام 1985 
- عمل جراحا للدماغ والأعصاب في مستشفى الملك فهد بن عبد العزيز من عام 1987 - 1995 
- عاد إلى الأردن في عام 1995 وعمل في القطاع الطبي الخاص .
- انتخب في عام 1997 رئيسا لجمعية الأعصاب الأردنية .
- انتخب عضوا في مجلس النواب الرابع عشر عن دائرة بدو الوسط وشغل منصب النائب الأول لرئيس المجلس.
وشغل حقيبة وزير الصحة في حكومة السيد نادر الذهبي المستقيلة.



*وزير البلديات - علي الغزاوي*
ولد عام عام 1957 في تل الأربعين - الأغوار الشمالية و حاصل على وسام الاستقلال .
حاصل على ماجستير اقتصاد من جامعة سانت ماريز في سان أنطونيو - تكساس/ وبكالوريوس علوم سياسية واقتصاد فرعي إدارة أعمال من جامعة SUNY نيويورك.
عمل مديرا عاما لصندوق التنمية والتشغيل ، منذ 5/5/2003 ولغاية توليه موقع وزير البلديات .


*وزير التنمية السياسية - موسى المعايطة*
مولد في اربد عام 1954 و يحمل شهادة الماجستير في هندسة الاتصالات في جامعة بوخارست عام 1981. عمل مدير لمركز البديل للدراسات السياسية والتدريب. ومدير تنفيذي لشركة آمان للتجارة والتسويق .
وهو أحد مؤسسي الحزب الاشتراكي الديمقراطي الاردني عام 1991 وانتخب عضوا في المكتب السياسي للحزب وساهم في تأسيس الحزب الديمقراطي الوحدوي والذي نشأ نتيجة توحيد اربعة احزاب وتيارات سياسية . دخل في التعديل الذي اجري على حكومة المهندس نادر الذهبي في شباط الماضي وزيرا للتنمية السياسية .



*وزير الزراعة - المهندس سعيد المصري*
عمل في مجال المقاولات الانشائية من منشآت صناعية ومبان وطرق، وشغل منصب مدير فني للشركة الاردنية لتسويق وتصنيع المنتجات الزراعية، وتولى منصب نائب مدير عام مؤسسة نهر الاردن للمنتجات الزراعية، وشغل منصب مدير عام المؤسسة منذ عام 97 وحتى توليه الحقيبة الوزارية في التعديل الذي أجري على حكومة المهندس نادر الذهبي في شباط الماضي.
يحمل المصري شهادة البكالوريوس في الهندسة المدنية من جامعة الاسكندرية وهو من مواليد 1955 متزوج وله ثلاثة اولاد وبنتان.



*وزير الثقافة - نبيه شقم*
الوزير شقم من مواليد عمان عام 1952 ، درس في الكلية العلمية الاسلامية وحصل على درجة البكالوريس في العلوم السياسية من الجامعة الاردنية عام 1976 .
عمل في الخارجية والديوان الملكي فقد عمل في السفارة الاردنية في فرنسا ، وانتدب لفترة الى رئاسة الوزراء ، ثم عين مساعدا لرئيس التشريفات في الديوان الملكي ، الى ان عين رئيسا للتشريفات عام 1989 . عين سفيرا في الخارجية وامينا عاما للخارجية مرتين ، واخر منصب تسلمه سفيرا في الخارجية ومستشارا خاصة لوزير الخارجية وهو من اقدم السفراء في الخارجية .



*تطوير القطاع العام - المهندس عماد فاخوري*
من مواليد عام 1968، بدا دراسته الجامعية عام 1985 في جامعة كاليفورنيا (بيركلي) لدراسة الهندسة فرعي اقتصاد، في عام 1990 حصل على درجة البكالوريوس في الهندسة الطبية من جامعة (Case Western Reserve University) وحصل على درجة الماجستير في السياسة العامة من جامعة هارفارد، كما حصل في عام 1998 على درجة الماجستير في إدارة الأعمال من جامعة (Northwestern University).
في عام 1989 عمل كمهندس في شركة الخدمات الطبية في ولاية أوهايو في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، كما عمل كمهندس في الجمعية العلمية الملكية في الأردن عام 1991، وكباحث في معهد هارفارد للتنمية العالمية عام 1992 
وترأس مجموعة سنتشري الاستثمارية في الأردن - الشركة العامة القابضة لعام 1999 ولغاية 2000، ثم انتقل عام 2000 ليعمل مفوض الاستثمار والتنمية الاقتصادية في سلطة منطقة العقبة الاقتصادية الخاصة.
وفي عام 2003 كان المنسق العام لشؤون التخطيط وبرامج جلالة الملك في الديوان الملكي العامر، أما عام 2004 ولغاية 2005 استلم منصب نائب رئيس مجلس المفوضين، مفوض الاستثمار والتنمية الاقتصادية في سلطة منطقة العقبة الاقتصادية الخاصة، ومنذ عام 2004 ولغاية 2007 عمل كرئيس مجلس الإدارة والرئيس التنفيذي لشركة تطوير العقبة، ولغاية أمس عمل كالرئيس التنفيذي لشركة تطوير العقبة.



*التخطيط - الدكتور جعفر حسان*
يحمل الدكتور جعفر حسان درجة الدكتوراه ودرجة الماجستير في العلوم السياسية والاقتصاد الدولي من معهد الدراسات الدولية بجامعة جنيف في سويسرا، ودرجة الماجستير في الإدارة العامة من جامعة هارفارد ودرجة الماجستير في العلاقات الدولية من جامعة بوسطن. وكان حصل على درجة البكالوريوس في العلاقات الدولية من الجامعة الأمريكية في فرنسا بتفوق.
وبدأ حياته العملية في وزارة الخارجية في العام 1991. وانتدب للعمل في الديوان الملكي ، حيث عمل مساعدا خاصا لسمو الأمير طلال بن محمد . وشغل موقع مدير دائرة الشؤون الدولية في الديوان الملكي منذ العام 2006 إلى حين تسليمه حقيبة التخطيط والتعاون الدولي.
وحسان من مواليد خريبة السوق عام 1968 ومتزوج وله ابنة، ويتقن اللغات الإنجليزية والفرنسية والبلغارية.



*شؤون رئاسة الوزراء - جمال الشمايلة* 
ولد في المفرق 1957 وهو متزوج ، وله بنت وولد.
حاصل على بكالوريوس علوم سياسية - جامعة ولاية كاليفورنيا عام 1981 
عمل ملحقا في وزارة الخارجية وسكرتيرا خاصا لرئيس الوزراء / منتدب من وزارة الخارجية 1986 وعمل في عدة مناصب في وزارةالخارجية وسفير لدى دولة الإمارات .
يحمل وسام جوقة الشرف الفرنسي برتبة فارس - وسام الجمهورية النمساوية برتبة ضابط 


*التربية - دكتور ابراهيم بدران* 
ولد في نابلس عام 1939 وحاصل على الهندسة الكهربائية من جامعة القاهرة 1963 .
عمل في الكويت في تأسيس شبكات الكهرباء ، وعمل في بلدان عربية عديدة من بينها الجزائر وليبيا والعراق 
عاد الى الاردن أواخر السبعينات ليعمل مهندس مواصفات في سلطة الكهرباء الأردنية، ثم مديرا للمواصفات والتخطيط.
حصل على شهادة الدكتوراة من لندن 
عمل أمين عام وزارة الصناعة والتجارة عام 1979 
ثم أمينا عاما لوزارة الطاقة وعاد الى الصناعة عام 1990، وانتقل منذ مطلع 1991 مستشارا في رئاسة الوزراء.
اختير عام 1993 عضوا في الوفد المفاوض مع اسرائيل ومنسقا عاما لمفاوضات السلام، وبقي في موقعه حتى أواسط 1995.
عمل بعدها لفترة قصيرة مديرا لمؤسسة نور الحسين ومديرا عاما لدائرة الشؤون الفلسطينية 1998- 1999 حيث تقاعد، واتجه للعمل في جامعة فيلادلفيا.
وعين عضوا في مجمع اللغة العربية .



*العمل - الدكتور إبراهيم العموش*
حاصل على البكالوريوس ودبلوم حقوق من الجامعة الأردنية و دكتوراه بالقانون التجاري من جامعة ادنبره في بريطانيا .
وهوعضو نقابة المحامين و عضو هيئة تدريس ومساعد عميد كلية الحقوق بالجامعة الاردنية 



*المياه - محمد النجار* 
ولد في القدس، 1956 حاصل على درجة البكالوريوس هندسة مدنية - جامعة كرسنودار / روسيا 1981 وماجستير هندسة البيئة - جامعة نيوكاسل /بريطانيا 1988 
عمل مهندسا في سلطة المياه منذ العام 1981 - تدرج في عدة مواقع في سلطة المياه وهو متزوج وله ولدين وبنتين 


*الاشغال :- الدكتور محمد عبيدات*
حاصل على درجة فلسفة الدكتوراة في الهندسة المدنية من جامعة الينوي - الامريكية منذ عام 1993 .
وحاصل على درجتي الماجستير في الهندسة المدنية ( مواصلات) من جامعتي الينوي - شامبين -عام 1993 ومن جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا الاردنية عام 1987 و درجة البكالوريوس في الهندسة المدنية من جامعة اليرموك 1983 .
يحمل رتبة استاذ دكتور في الهندسة المدنية من جامعة العلوم و التكنولوجيا الاردنية .
يعمل عضو هيئة تدريس في ذات الجامعة منذ 1994 . عمل مستشارا لوزير التعليم العالي والبحث العلمي الاردني وعمل عميدا لشؤون الطلبة في جامعة العلوم و التكنولوجيا وقبلها نائبا للعميد . عضو مجلس امناء جامعة جرش الاهلية 2005-2009 



*الاتصالات - مروان جمعة* 
عمل جمعة قبل توليه الوزارة في قطاع الاتصالات وتكنولوجيا المعلومات منذ العام 1990 ، حيث شغل العديد من المناصب في القطاع، كان اخرها الرئيس التنفيذي لشركة اكسبرس للاتصالات .
وترأس جمعة ادارة مجلس إدارة فرع القيادات العربية الشابة في الأردن، وكان عضوا في مجالس إدارة عدد من الجهات أهمها الصندوق الأردني الهاشمي للتنمية البشرية ومبادرة التعليم الأردنية، إضافة إلى جائزة الملك عبد الله الثاني لتميز الأداء الحكومي والشفافية.



*وزير البيئة - حازم ملحس*
ولد في عمان و تلقى دراسته الثانوية في كلية تراسنطه.
حصل على درجة البكالوريوس في الهندسة المدنية من جامعة تكساس الامريكية . تنقل ملحس بين عدد من المناصب في القطاع الخاص ، مدير التنفيذي للعمليات في شركة أرامكس الرئيس التنفيذي لشركة أريجون للخدمات الاستشارية الرئيس التنفيذي لشركة أوبتيمايزا بالإضافة لتعيينه عضوا في مجلس أمناء كلية الأميرة سمية للتكنولوجيا وعضو مجلس إدارة الأردن دبي للأملاك.
نائب رئيس مجلس إدارة شركة الفارس الوطنية للاستثمار والتصدير.

----------


## تحية عسكريه

عراسي ياكبير واتمنى التوفيق والنجاح لوزراءنا في ظل حضرة صاحب الجلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني

----------


## معاذ ملحم

شكرا إلك يا عبدالله على المرور

----------


## شذى البنفسج

يعطيك الف عافية معاذ ..

----------


## معاذ ملحم

الله يعافيكي يا خيتي .... وشكرا إلك على المتابعه

----------

